# So just who taught the Professor



## Chris Manley (Jul 13, 2010)

So who taught the professor Judo and Shotokan? I have always thought we was considered an expert in judo and a black belt in karate but, didnt know he was 6th degree BB in both. How long did he train?

These questions are not a hunt by any means, just questions I have had for a while. I have trained Modern Arnis over 6 years and would like a better understanding on the extent of Judo and Shotokan in it. That starts with the complete understanding of all the inputs.

I have found this thread but did not answer my question. It did give me a renewed drive to find out. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1311
If you know anyone that might have any info on this could you let me know so I can contact them.

Chris Manley


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Chris,

I will try to find an answer to your questions from the guys in the PI.  They might have some sort of history there.  Karate, Judo & taekwondo have been more popular in the PI than their own native art so he could have picked them up in any of his travels.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

